# Lighting question



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

I just purchased a ferret nation cage, I am working out all the little details before my little guy comes home, and I was a bit confused on what kind of lighting I should use...

My room as it stands is pretty dim unless there is alot of natural light coming off the pond outside my window. Now, I've seen setups with a light on the top of the cages, and I was wondering what the best light choice would be if I was to mimic this setup.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

It can be anything from a houselamp to a full spectrum T5 light. Whatever provides plenty of light to simulate daytime to the hedgehog.


----------

